# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Anyone knows about the CIB test

## Survivorbaseball

This test got Landis and Catlin caught, and probably many others that we dont know about. I think it is time for guys to realize this and start researching about it, so we would have a better understanding of it.

----------

